

Doing Business on Social Networking Sites is a Prescription for Failure - r5416
http://tech4000.blogspot.com/
Flickr, LinkedIn, Twitter, MySpace, SMS.ac, Photovations, Kaboodle, Orkut, StumbleUpon, Behance, AOL Buddies, Spaces.live, Xanga, Tagged, Reunion, Classmates, Experience Project, MeetUp, SQUIDOO, Hubpages, How to do things, Friendfeed, Merchantcircle, Yelp, Google KNOL, Aboutus.org, Koynce and Google Profiles.
======
r5416
Flickr, LinkedIn, Twitter, MySpace, SMS.ac, Photovations, Kaboodle, Orkut,
StumbleUpon, Behance, AOL Buddies, Spaces.live, Xanga, Tagged, Reunion,
Classmates, Experience Project, MeetUp, SQUIDOO, Hubpages, How to do things,
Friendfeed, Merchantcircle, Yelp, Google KNOL, Aboutus.org, Koynce and Google
Profiles.

